# Pain in middle right below chest.



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Over the past few months, I have been experiencing pains right below my chest in the middle. Not stabbing pains like a bad D attack, but one that that extends a weird feeling through my throat too i suppose. Right below my chest feels almost as if it is bruised internally. This only happens after I eat, usually only after dinner and more commonly on nights that i work my parttime job. This a sign of acid reflux, or possibly even a stomach ulcer of some degree?


----------



## 18889 (Jul 21, 2006)

A really nice nurse reccommended peppermint tea as I have the same! It seems that for me, my IBS pains take a route through my body: central chest up behind the bottom of my sternum, then lower back like someone punched my kidneys, then top right of my stomach. Finally (!) I get the stabbing "urge" pains in the pit of my stomach that means get to the loo! The tea eases the first set of pains, and does seem to ease the journey. Hope this helps. Oh, she also said gaviscon, but this didn't work for me.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh! I get these attacks too! They're awful. I start off feeling empty and hungry although I've just eaten, then I get this "cramp" in the centre of my ribs (just below them), it slowly extends around to the back to become a "band" of pain all the way around and then sometimes I end up on the loo but sometimes not. The whole thing lasts me about 4-8 hours and makes me feel violently nauseas! The only thing I've found that helps (sometimes) is to take some buscopan as soon as it starts and put a hot water bottle front and back while sipping something watery and hot like herbal tea (peppermint is good). I've been checked for ulcers, gallstones and I have reflux but my GP told me this is nothing to do with my reflux so I don't know what it is. Hope some of this is helpful!


----------



## 22408 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am brand new here and not sure what to do or how to get answers. But I can tell you I have done so many test and ruled so many things out. The Doc is done with me and say IBS. Ok so what do I do next. Get this....... he say live with it!I went to the er with those upper abdomin attacks, throwing up and bad pains.. rolling on the floor. Its terrable!! So live with it. just doesnt get it for me. SO I'M HERE !! Hi everybody. I'm trying to keep my job and my life But things are passing me by. But yes I think those attacks are like mine!! I'm taking Lorasapan for these pains. I cut them in 1/2 tho because they knock me out otherwise. But it does stop the . Ofcouse i can't do anything else once i take it.


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Deloren68,What type symptoms did you have and where in the abdomen?Crampster


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Deloren68,Try and get a 2nd opinion sounds like your doc is copping out. Gerd and IBS combination with a major stress event can cause issues like this. Crampster


----------



## 22408 (Jul 26, 2006)

what is Gerd?


----------

